# Il Caridino



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

*Tank Specifications *
Tank: 62x30x35 cm (65 liters) - 24½"x12"x14" (17 Gallons)
Lighting: 4x18w T8 (2 685 + 2 965). 10 hours per day.
CO2: pressurized external exchanger. design staff (2 b/s)
Substrate: Akadama covered with gravel quartz
Filtration: Eheim 2215 with reduced flow (Foamex - Eheim Ehfisubstratpro - perlon wool)

*Plants and Fauna*
Flora: _Hemianthus micranthemoides; Rotala rotundifolia; Ludwigia brevipes; Vesicularia sp.; Heteranthera zosterifolia; Cryptocoryne sp._.

Fauna: _Nannostomus marginatus; Hyphessobrycon amandae; Otocinclus affinis; Caridina cantonensis; Neocaridina heteropoda_.

*Maintenance*
75% water changed "trickle down". 
Fertilizer: 2 mg/l NO3 (KNO3), 0.2 mg/l PO4 (KPO4H2), 1.3 mg/l K (K2SO4), 0,025 mg/l Fe (SO4Fe + EDTA) on a daily basis.

Regular pruning all plants

Best regards
Alberto Sosa


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Alberto, compliments your plants are astonishing!

Could you tell us the GH, KH and pH values?

You automatically change 75% of the water every week or every day?

I see that you don't use trace elements. 
Your plant uptake these from the tap water?

Thank you


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello Claudio

Thank you for your words.

The water in the aquarium has a GH = 10; KH = 5; pH = 6.7

The change is made from 75% a week.

I use Kelamix Complex at times. Tap water contains enough trace elements.

Best regards


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Beautiful... I really like the effect you created with Ludwigia. However, Hydrocotyle is not necessary imo.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Great tank. Is that weeping moss? It's a fantastic moss. Your tank is really nice. WOW


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello ch3fb0yrdee

Thank you very much for your words.

In this aquarium moss plays a special mission to the fore.

Greetings
Alberto Sosa


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Your tank is so amazing! 
those plant look super healthy.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you very much, Pinto.

It's the biggest compliment you can give the aquarium.

Greetings
Alberto Sosa


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I tip my hat to you. Looks as if you took a piece of Hui Cliff works from last years and added your own magic to it. Well Done!


----------



## Al_koholic (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice green hills in the first picture.
You have an awesome tank.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

thief said:


> I tip my hat to you. Looks as if you took a piece of Hui Cliff works from last years and added your own magic to it. Well Done!


Dear Thief.

I am happy enough to do the comparison with tanks Cliff Hui. Cliff is a super man aquascaping.

Thank you very much for your words.

Best regards
Alberto Sosa


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Al_koholic said:


> Very nice green hills in the first picture.
> You have an awesome tank.


Dear Al Koolic

Thank you very much for your comments.

True, the green hills provide a unique aspect to this tank.

Best regards
Alberto Sosa


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I really like the effect of the cascading moss hills! How do manage to "train" (or maybe trim) it so that it looks neat but yet natural?


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Bunbuku said:


> I really like the effect of the cascading moss hills! How do manage to "train" (or maybe trim) it so that it looks neat but yet natural?


Hello Bunbuku.

The moss is attractive for several reasons: Good light conditions and nutrients and with careful pruning very often.

Filtration of the aquarium is very generous.

Best regards
Alberto Sosa


----------



## gwendal (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice job Alberto.
The paradise for the shrimps.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

gwendal said:


> Very nice job Alberto.
> The paradise for the shrimps.


Hello Gwendal

Thank you very much for your words.

It is true that shrimp are quite comfortables

Best regards
Alberto Sosa


----------



## Loren27 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Alberto.

I saw this wonderful aquarium in person and learn from Alberto and I can say that this aquarium is wonderful, by the careful, by the composition and by perfect stability over time (so long). There are few people who can do this three things at once. 

Best regards 

Loren


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

absolutely stunning!! the plants look very lush and healthy.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Loren27 said:


> Hi Alberto.
> 
> I saw this wonderful aquarium in person and learn from Alberto and I can say that this aquarium is wonderful, by the careful, by the composition and by perfect stability over time (so long). There are few people who can do this three things at once.
> 
> ...


Apreciadísimo amigo Loren.

A mí me vas a permitir escribirte en español; nuestra lengua.

Desde aquí te doy las gracias por los elogios que vuelcas a este acuario, tan mío como tuyo.

Sabes que es un lecho muy mimado, con la suerte de obtener recompensas de él. Me siento muy satisfecho con este trabajo teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de limitaciones, sobre todo de espacio, que me presenta. De todos modos y teniendo en cuenta mi pasión por lograr longevidad con los acuarios, sigo manteniéndolo vivo y seguiré mientras me responda.

Un fuerte abrazo
Alberto Sosa

P.D. Parece que marcha lo que te comenté. Ya te contaré más detalles.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

starrystarstarr said:


> absolutely stunning!! the plants look very lush and healthy.


Thanks, Starrystarstarr.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

rreally nice use of color !!


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

NowMed said:


> rreally nice use of color !!


Thanks, NowMed


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Very nice setup. nice use of plants.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

tcy81 said:


> Very nice setup. nice use of plants.


Thanks, Tcy81.


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

beautiful tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the moss. Really like the bigger leaf yellow plant that you added to the middle of the tank. What is it?


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank all

Tex Gal. The plant is named _Hygrophila Polisperma_ "rosanerving.

Regards.


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Congratulations Alberto.
beautiful Landscape!!!!*

Un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Vesicularia sp? do you know exactly what kinda for sure moss that is.

is it this perhaps or tiawan moss?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=198&category=genus&spec=Vesicularia


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Elliot
I leave you a link where is the list of Plants

http://colectivo-cae.blogspot.com/2009/05/il-caridino-se-monto-en-junio-de-2007.html

Un saludo,
Francisco


----------

